# Help, glaze on my grout why???



## JJC

The grout has turned white because of either one of two major things. Could also be both. When mixing the grout, too much water was used. The other is too much water was used to clean the grout. 
Try a solution of 50% vinegar and water. apply it and lightly scrub the surface. Rinse at least twice to remove the solution. Remember vinegar is acid, so rinse twice with fresh water. Do this in a small inconspicous place . This should work. If it doesn't, then you will have to try a stronger solution and as a last resort, buy sulfamic acid at a tile store or Home Depot might carry it. Wait 10 days before applying to new grout. Follow instructions on label.
Jim


----------



## plum

*light grout*

Let me start by saying I know little about grout; I just joined this forum today to ask a question.

But the guy who helped us lay a porcelain tile floor has more experience. We chose a medium grout and it turned out light. Not at all like the color shown. But we like it. 

He said he had the same problem when he did his floor, so he contacted the manufacturer. They sent him some grout dye. It was easy to use and went on well even though he'd already sealed the tile.

So maybe you could try grout dye.


----------



## JJC

Grout discoloration is caused by installer error. Statistics show this to be true 95% to 98% of the time. The remaing percentage is due to the manufacturer. Before you go and use dye without stripping the sealer off the grout, I suggest trying a very tried and true method to correct the problem. It is true that dye or stain are the last result, so why go directly to the last step without following industry practices by following the other step first.
Jim


----------



## klemmy

Im having the exact same problem with my brown grout. Vinegar & water didnt do the trick so I bought some grout haze cleaner from my tile store. Its a citrus based cleaner. My problem is I dont think I'm rinsing the cleaner off enough when I'm done scrubbing so its still leaving an effervescence. Any advice on how to get this cleaner fully rinsed off? I guess it wont hurt the tile any if I soak it with water right?


----------



## MattCoops

sounds like something went wrong in the mixing process

to fix problem:
clean grout
then use a grout colorant in the color of your choice

Fairly inexepensive and easy way to fix.

You may want to go to a tile shop rather than home depot for better quality and wider color spectrum

good luck


----------



## klemmy

Is grout colorant like paint? I mean, can you get it on the tile and just wipe if off the tile so it soaks into the grout or do you have to paint it on the grout lines only? If the grout color is uneven now, will the colorant look uneven as well once it dries?


----------



## theknuck

yeah, the vinegar solution didn't work. i highly doubt there was a "mixing" error as the left over grout that dried in my bucket was exactly the color i wanted (dark grey). so i'm baffled. i'm off to menards or home depot to look for grout paint or whatever looks best. tedious bullcrap if you ask me!!! i just want this to end!!!!


----------



## HAASEMAN2003

*White Caps*

You might want to check your local White Caps. They are owned by HD and have several dyes for concrete. Be careful the stuff is messy! Also your local concrete plant will have dyes. I went there for coloring when doing concrete counters.


----------



## R&D Tile

It alway dries correctly in the bucket, that grout isn't touched by the sponge, water or uncured thinset and moisture that might be in the joints, that aside, use the Sulfamic acid crystals, if that doesn't work then use a grout colorant and only one made for this, Aquamix makes them in any color to match any grout chart out there, it get's applied easily with a toothbrush just over the joints, any excess can be scrubbed off the tile as you go with a good stiff scubby brush and light misting from a spray bottle, don't let dry on the tile and never use it with any type of stone.

Doesn't matter what color or uniformity the grout is, the colorant will dry evenly every time and works well, it also seals the grout at the same time, all sealers should be removed prior to using a colorant if any is present.


----------



## abowmat

I may have made the dumbest mistake.

I have the white appearance as well, but noted that when wet, the color looked good. I thought the sealant would keep that "wet" look and problem solved. It did'nt work. I will plan on using the vinegar solution or acid, but what is the best, least destructive way to remove the sealant?

Thank You,


----------



## newgarage

I had the same problem once, a white haze on the gray grout once it was dry. No amount of sponge rinsing would remove it. I used grout cleaning brushes, they look like a toothbrush, and grout cleaning solution. It worked perfectly, but it is time consuming. I don't know what caused the haze, perhaps I used to much water in the cleaning process as some people suggest. It looked like a thin film of the latex additive I mixed in with the grout had come to the surface.


----------



## tokeepufit

*installer's response*

I recently had some porcelain tile installed in my basement and am having the white haze issue with the grout. I have read what has been posted on this and wanted to inquire more. My installer indicated that I would be seeing this haze and that I would need to wash it with water a few more times in order to eliminate this. This goes against what has been said within this thread. When I did a quick wash, the grout did appear red as it should. The white haze did reappear, but it did not seem as prevalent as it did previously. That is, the grout line showed more of the red. Am I just wasting my time? Should this be receiving the vinegar/water rinse? I have a feeling I know what will be the next step, but I wanted to ensure I had the correct approach. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## ttr13r

In addition to the installers (more than likely) having added too much water when mixing up the grout, or in the "wiping off" stage after the grout was installed, whoever sealed the grout may have added too much sealer and didn't wipe off the excess. This happens to tile when it is sealed. It makes tile cloudy, so doesn't it follow that the grout would also get cloudy? (of course porcelain tile does not need to be sealed, as it's already done) Also, be very careful with the sulfamic acid if you decide to try this. If you get it on the tile...it will cause etching in your tile, and that cannot be fixed. It may be covered up, though I don't see how, but you can never get rid of anything that causes "dents" or scratches (in any floor). It can only be cosmetically color matched. Any product that is not recommended by the manufacturer, that is used to install, clean or whatever, will void a warranty. (ie: vinegar & water) The grout renewal will help refresh the color, but it won't do anything if that grout has been sealed. P.S. why is using porcelain tile "overkill?" is that what you were saying? Hey, porcelain is a great tile, better than ceramic, easier to maintain than natural stone, and you can get it for a decent price, so I say good you used it!


----------



## MattCoops

Some hot hot water and vinegar.
Or try a floor stripper, which may or may not discolor grout and possibly tile glaze.


----------



## zencid

Ran into the same problem myself with the white haze on my grout job.
I used vinegar as suggested and it worked great. I actually had better luck with the vinegar then I did with some of the other cleaning acids they sell off the shelves at HD.

Thanks!


----------



## jackbonez

Does the vinegar affect the tile at all?


----------



## BIG Johnson

jackbonez said:


> Does the vinegar affect the tile at all?


Depends on the tile.


----------

